# OMG Anyone ever seen anything like this



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

OMG

he's got elongatus, mac, sanchezi,altuvei,all kind of rhoms, brantdi and more in the same tank for a long long time now..AMAZING


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

wow that's a sight to see. who's tank is it? how long have they coexisted and how large is the tank?


----------



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

they are in 120 gallon and he's had them in there for over a year now....


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

Nice, I'd love to know what the temp is, all the specs on that tank...cool tank though definately...I'd be worried all the time though


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

wut a sight to see god damn...disaster bound to happen haha jk...a year? thats unbelievable!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

Who is this guy? Does he realize the risk when they grow up. I don't see that tank lasting once the rhom grows out. Very cool if he has actually kept them that long. He is also very rich apparently.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam like they say its a roll of the dice

and i would like to see proof that they have been there that long together
someone can just of thrown all these fish in the tank for a quick photo session and separated them afterwards


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I'm calling bullshit. There's no f*cking way he has that many incompatible species mixed together like that in a tank stocked that heavily. I refuse to believe that for even one second


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

^^^Yeah, you're right, but I was trying to be nice about it. There is just no way with some of those fish being the size that they are. MAYBE, it would be possible with two inchers from each species. If the dude has enough money to buy the fish, why cant he supply a bigger tank?


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> I'm calling bullshit. There's no f*cking way he has that many incompatible species mixed together like that in a tank stocked that heavily. I refuse to believe that for even one second
> [snapback]910757[/snapback]​


i agree total bullshit no way can those different species compatible with each other for over a yr. no way.


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

i bet frank would say the same thing


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

the pics look convincing but im doubting a year...maybe he put them all in there for the pic then took them out i could believe that


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Why be nice about it when someone is *lying* to show something that isn't happening? When someone kept two brandtiis together in a big tank, I said to myself "hey, that's incredible" and congratulated the person and wished him the best of luck in his continued success with his experiment. Why? Because what he was doing was unlikely to work out, but it was CONCEIVABLE that it could, and while he could have lied, there's no reason to suspect that he did. In this case, I'm sorry but it's bloody ridiculous to even think for a minute such a thing is happening. If I take a picture of my rhom on my hardwood floor and say "he's been there for a year, pretty neat eh?" what would you say?

I bet I can guess what website this came off of too. It's a strange and mystical place where any serras can be shoaled together, and you can even have breeding colonies of Sanchezi if you just put them in the tank together. Sure anyone who tries it on piranha-fury or waterwolves or in an aquarium at the oregon piranha and exotic fish exhibit will fail, but these people have mystical powers under the guidance of their great and credible leader and it just magically works out, or so we're supposed to believe









I've got a red belly piranha frozen in my freezer too, he's been that way for a few months now, and he hasn't grown at all, but he like totally eats feeders in there when the lights are out. I'll get a picture of him in a ziplock baggy to prove it


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

That is very hard to beleive but if its true,









But i must say that i have seen stranger sh*t on the internet.


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

I guess I used the wrong wording on that one. I wasn't trying to be nice, just didn't want to question it. If the guy has to lie about it, then he has a damn problem and doesn't even need these fish. I know what site you are talking about and it is probably true that it originated from there. Well, I'm sure lots of members from there have already gone out and added 14 serras to their rhom tanks.


----------



## usmctowgnr (Nov 5, 2004)

Lets take it for what it is worth! It is a cool picture and nothing more. Let be done.

Joey


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Why be nice about it when someone is *lying* to show something that isn't happening? When someone kept two brandtiis together in a big tank, I said to myself "hey, that's incredible" and congratulated the person and wished him the best of luck in his continued success with his experiment. Why? Because what he was doing was unlikely to work out, but it was CONCEIVABLE that it could, and while he could have lied, there's no reason to suspect that he did. In this case, I'm sorry but it's bloody ridiculous to even think for a minute such a thing is happening. If I take a picture of my rhom on my hardwood floor and say "he's been there for a year, pretty neat eh?" what would you say?
> 
> I bet I can guess what website this came off of too. It's a strange and mystical place where any serras can be shoaled together, and you can even have breeding colonies of Sanchezi if you just put them in the tank together. Sure anyone who tries it on piranha-fury or waterwolves or in an aquarium at the oregon piranha and exotic fish exhibit will fail, but these people have mystical powers under the guidance of their great and credible leader and it just magically works out, or so we're supposed to believe
> 
> ...


Damnit... I saw the pic and was gonna rant; however you beat me to the punch baby









Touche!

Pac


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

It's always good to do a little extra research on the things you see online.

On November 6th, describing his experiment he says



> It seems that mixing shoals of different species works the best. My Mac's all hang together and my Sanchezi all hang together. the individual species each have their own territory in the tank.
> 
> I need a bigger tank so I can add more. SOON


Less than one month later, on December 11th he says



> As many of you know I have a mixed serra experiment going on including Sanchezi, Maculatus, Brandtii, Rhombeus, Elongatus. I just thought I'd share my strange observations.
> 
> My Mac's are the largest species in the tank. *They absolutely hate eachother and do not go near eachother. *
> 
> ...


Isn't that just the strangest thing, that having them together for over a year, the behavior is completely different one month to the next? How they'd all have territories that the specific species stick to and they all hang together, yet suddenly they don't tolerate each other and the territories are spread out and suddenly the species intermix? Wierd that they would develop one set of behavior in one month, and then a completely different set of behavior in another and yet the author describes the behavior without making any mention of a change. Could it possibly be that the tank only exists in photo shoots and the lazy turd can't even check his previous posts to make sure he gets his story straight?

This should go in the lounge, it has nothing to do with piranha keeping. Maybe you can make a "piranha fan fiction thread" there, but keep the garbage out of this forum.


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

i tried to breed irritans (about to try again) they lasted togeather in a 180g tank for 2 and a half weeks. then i had a dead p on my hands. basically it is not true


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

im with twitch on this one 100 % bull







also note the 2 nets on top of the tank. as if he had just mooved them in there and was preparing to moove them out again.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

rbp 4 135 said:


> also note the 2 nets on top of the tank. as if he had just mooved them in there and was preparing to moove them out again.
> [snapback]910878[/snapback]​


Hah good call dude. Considering he'd have to remove the nets to open his cover to feed his fish, I'd think they were used pretty recently don't you?

I do so love when the crap from that website floats down river to us...


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

:laugh: ya gotta love that


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Oooooooh, Ahhhhhhhh, Woooooow. Before you get to excited about this mix. Better read this thread.

I also encourage everyone to download this file on S. brandtii. You can change the rules in the aquario, but you can't change the nature of the beast!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

and the fins on all of those fish are perfect. that's hard to believe.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

This is really all I have time for (going to bed). I'm sure you call all see more, particularly on the tail.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Haha, Frank made a game. And I'm winning by a mile


----------



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

for people who doesnt bellieve. go talk to the guy who owns them 
**EDIT** No need to advertise the site to cause or create any further problems or drama.

BY MIXED SERRAS

I have a feeder tank that is always stocked. I feed them 3 large goldfish in the a.m. before I go to work, and 3 large golds in the p.m. just before I go to bed. Everyting seems to work fine now. All my casualties happened early when I was mixing anything I could find in the tank. I had about 6 total deaths and most were of a single specimen of a species that I tried to mix in. Like I said it seems easier to me to mix the shoals.

The Elongs hate eachother and remain at opposite ends of the tank(good thing it is 6 ft long). I have been thinking about getting rid of one of them and will likely do so. The Elongs were the worst species to try to mix as they are much faster than the rest of the Piranha and are extremely agressive. The only P that seems more dominant than the Elong is my Brandti. He is much much slower but never gives up.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

necroxeon said:


> they are in 120 gallon and *he's had them in there for over a year now*....
> [snapback]910702[/snapback]​


Just this one statement alone revealed BULLSHIT. After viewing those fish, the characteristics in size differencial would've different, most spots would have disappeared at this time, and (*after a yr*) most of the fish would looked more matured and developed in that pic. IMO, its was an experiment which the owner added all the Serras in there, let them be which they started to bite and nipp on each other, took the pic before taking them out, and then making the claim.

Great investigation Twitch and Frank!!!











necroxeon said:


> for people who doesnt bellieve. go talk to the guy who owns them **EDIT** No need to advertise the site to cause or create any further problems or drama.


Could've/would've been prevented if they've only logged on to here beforehand. But then again, sometimes people need to find out the worse inorder to accept the truth.


----------



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

It amazed me as well.. Bu I have seen 30 rhoms together in lfs, for months and elongs, altuvies...not as mixed but they do co-excist with one another. and why this guy put all those fish together , just for a pic ? i dont think so. he has to have a lot of tanks if those fish were only there for few pics


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

necroxeon said:


> It amazed me as well.. Bu I have seen 30 rhoms together in lfs, for months and elongs, altuvies...not as mixed but they do co-excist with one another. and why this guy put all those fish together , just for a pic ? i dont think so. he has to have a lot of tanks if those fish were only there for few pics
> [snapback]911023[/snapback]​


He may have alot of tanks, but what if he doesn't? Sometimes people jump to conclusions on how they can prevent the norm from happening, then only to be hit by the truth of disappointment.

And yes theres been pictures and records of Serras co-excisting in LFS. But next time you see those pics, look closely and see if their appearances are perfect. you'll notice that fin nips and battle scars are present.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> BY MIXED SERRAS
> 
> I have a feeder tank that is always stocked. I feed them 3 large goldfish in the a.m. before I go to work, and 3 large golds in the p.m. just before I go to bed. *Everyting seems to work fine now. All my casualties happened early when I was mixing anything I could find in the tank*._ I had about 6 total deaths and most were of a single specimen of a species that I tried to mix in. Like I said it seems easier to me to mix the shoals._
> 
> *The Elongs hate eachother and remain at opposite ends of the tank(good thing it is 6 ft long).* I have been thinking about getting rid of one of them and will likely do so. The Elongs were the worst species to try to mix as they are much faster than the rest of the Piranha and are extremely agressive. *The only P that seems more dominant than the Elong is my Brandti. He is much much slower but never gives up*.


First of all, I think its a cheap way to advertise another site (I didn't bother to go in and read it, why give it more publicity). I think mod's should remove those links. Gives that site extra points from Google. My advice is, stay on the other site if you believe in magic. Attempting to tempt newbies to try these expuriments are very misguided.

Secondly, some folks can't see the TREE because of FOREST. I highlited some spots above in the argument for mixing species, cut away all the cake, and you find out once inside. It's not a personal attack on Mixed Serras or that site, I'm simply pointing out the obvious for hobbyists that might not get past all the glitter and awe. By Mixed Serras own statements, its a tank that headed for disaster.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

While I'm sitting wondering to drink some coffee or not. necroxeon mentions LFS and stock supplies of mixed species. Rhomzilla is correct, don't just look at the body, look at the whole fish. Harboring juvies together and calling it a "shoal" is utter nonsense. In the wild, its one thing, you have the entire river. In the tank, the fish is limited by glass walls. My opinion is dumbing down of hobbyists to accept 1 person's personal view of what goes on in his tanks as "proof" while completely ignoring actual science and people who's kept piranas longer than 20 years. We (actually I) can't make you accept actual science and field research. Nor can I make you accept what've I've learned in the 42 or so years of keeping species. Yet to ignore the advice of the multitude of experience hobbyists who have tried these expuriments on 1 photograph and 1 person's view. Somethings very wrong here.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

hastatus said:


> First of all, I think its a cheap way to advertise another site. I think mod's should remove those links.[snapback]911146[/snapback]​


I left it to prove to the members that it was an actual thread. But your right, no need to add fire to a slowly burning flame. DONE!!!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

For those that ignore the nature of the beast:


> Definitions of _irresponsible _on the Web:
> 
> showing lack of care for consequences; "behaved like an irresponsible idiot"; "hasty and irresponsible action" .


Sums it up eh?


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

THATS SOME CRAZY sh*t!


----------



## galland (Nov 7, 2003)

Everyone always talks about how every P has their own personality. Maybe he just got lucky from overstock. That many fish tends to decrease hostility towards one right? I think I might try it.


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

I agree, and besides having so many juveniles in one tank. the whole tank would be alughing stock with a larger brandtii / elong / or rhom... we all know what would happen in there.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> galland Posted Today, 08:21 AM
> *Everyone always talks about how every P has their own personality. Maybe he just got lucky from overstock. That many fish tends to decrease hostility towards one right? *I think I might try it.


Let's explore that a bit. Its a good question. This is a hobby forum where words or terms are used to describe what you see in the tank. We can agree that is not scientific approach nor is it accurate from field research. This is all in the aquario. What you do in the fish tank is NOT representative of how things work in nature. You can create the most awesome landscape and make it as close to a natural setting as you can. But you are restricted by 4 glass walls and a bottom. Your fish cannot really escape as it can in the wild. As for "personality", that is a human term, in science that is ignoring the nature of the beast. You may have what appears in your eyes a passive critter. The logic then follows you can add more fish to that passive critter that are passive, therefore peace will reign. That's hogwash and ignoring the genetic makeup of the fish in what it is born for. That is where humans don't understand that piranas are unpredicable and why when you lulled into a false belief everything is beautiful, you'll find some 1/2 eaten fish bodies floating around. And of course you'll do the famous, what happened? They were doing great a few months ago!!!

Other than that, its your money, spend it on all the fish you want. But I think after 40 years I've heard, tried, and seen it all before.


----------

